

Juliabox - tokai
http://juliabox.org/

======
idunning
This isn't ready for public consumption, it was posted to HN by someone
unrelated to JuliaBox.

~~~
johnmyleswhite
Yeah, it's a huge bummer that this leaked before it could be set up for a
heavy load.

~~~
dang
We'll bury this post if you'll post it again when it's ready. The thread is
unable to be a meaningful discussion right now, so I think that's in
everyone's interests.

~~~
ViralBShah
We had 250 simultaneous connections when we were configured only for 20. We
will certainly post it when we are ready.

~~~
dang
Great! I'm pretty sure those 250 connections will be ready to go when you are.
Good luck with the work.

------
aioprisan
What is Juliabox? The landing page itself does not say anything about what the
product actually is and what the benefits of signing up are.

~~~
sebg
Julia is a high-level, high-performance dynamic programming language for
technical computing => [http://julialang.org/](http://julialang.org/)

From the front page => Run Julia from the Browser. No setup.

This means that you can run the programming language from the browser without
having to install Julia and the various dependencies onto your system. You can
just run it from the your browser.

------
curiouslearn
I clicked on "Sign in via Google" button. It asked me for permission to access
some information. Then went back to the original homepage; the one that still
asks me to sign in. Now, if I click on "Sign in via Google" nothing happens.
Also, nothing else on the page is clickable. How do I try it out?

~~~
idunning
The site wasn't meant to be publicly released yet - it was online only for
internal testing amongst a small set of users. Its under very heavy load now
so is most likely unresponsive. You can get a similar experience by trying out
IJulia on your own machine though, until its properly released.

------
Blahah
When I sign in I just get returned to the home page and invited to sign in
again. Anyone know how to reach the good stuff?

Edit: from the JuliaBox README [0]:

\- Not recommended to host on the public internet just yet.

\- Security is mostly a TODO at this time.

\- Docker itself is undergoing changes in its API. Since we pull in the latest
docker, changes in the docker API may break JuliaBox at any time.

So it seems this is not really ready for demo yet - perhaps prematurely posted
to HN. Look forward to seeing it when it's ready.

[0]
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/JuliaBox/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/JuliaLang/JuliaBox/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
idunning
Yes it was posted by a third-party, not fully ready for primetime. Its running
on AWS so at least no one's computer is likely to get owned due to any
glitches! Thanks for your interest - it is a pretty fun tool.

------
switch33
Why must this require google login at all? It should not be mandatory. . .

~~~
tokai
No idea, but Google groups are central to the Julia community. Guess they just
like to use google. We could fork it and do another login if we wanted to
escape google.
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/JuliaBox](https://github.com/JuliaLang/JuliaBox)

~~~
ViralBShah
Google was just for convenience and something to start with (and not worry
about user management). We also want to be able to use the Google Drive Sync.
Once we sort out other pressing issues, we will certainly add other methods to
login before announcing again. Pull Requests are welcome too!

------
spaznode
I clicked on the sign-in via google but then nothing else happened after
authorizing identifying me..

No email, nothing. Maybe they are understandably experiencing some high loads
or something. It'd be nice to quickly update web page to state that though if
true.

UPDATE: Never mind, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8281116)

~~~
idunning
Yes this wasn't meant to publicly available yet - was up for our own testing
and internal use. The maintainer is working on scaling it a bit, but its not
really ready to take on the full load of the internet.

------
racycle
Reminds me of [http://forio.com/julia/repl/](http://forio.com/julia/repl/)
except the addition of iJulia notebook makes it much more useful.

~~~
tokai
I can also upload files and run them though the console. Or just write the
code with vim in the console, in your browser.

------
dimillian
So I don't know what is Julia, and I still don't know what is it. It's a box
for Julia, look greats.

------
eah13
Looks like a landing page to gauge interest. Consider me interested.

~~~
idunning
Its actually functional, but wasn't meant to be released yet and can't scale
to this kind of demand. When it is released, I'm sure you'll see it here!

------
dgdg
What is it? Why would I sign in into something I know nothing about?

~~~
idunning
It is Julia running in a browser, allowing you to try it with no installs. Its
not meant for public use yet.

And yes, you shouldn't sign into something you know nothing about - no one is
asking you too :)

------
z131
-1 -> Only sign in is with google.

